# Distributor Differences!



## 1slo87300ZX (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hi I am a newbie...I have a question about distributors. I have a 1987 300ZX Non-Turbo. I was wondering if theres an actually difference between the turbo and Non Turbo distributors at all? Mine has to be replaced and it is from a turbo one but its shot. I really dont have 300.00 to spend on a brand new one.so I was wondering if someone can give me an honest and straight answer. Thanks.*


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Your best bet is to find a rebuilder of turbos since you are on a budget. You might want to call JWT (Know for Z31 performance parts) In some case the upgraded turbos are the same cost as OEM turbos. Distributors can differ and I would recommend only Z specialist distributors.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

generally the distributor is going to be the same diameter and length all that. the main possible difference will be the gear on the bottom of the distributor. if someone put a turbo distributor in your na motor i don't see why you shouldn't put a na distributor back in it. what is actually wrong with the one that you have now? it is a rarity for distributor to go bad.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> Your best bet is to find a rebuilder of turbos since you are on a budget. You might want to call JWT (Know for Z31 performance parts) In some case the upgraded turbos are the same cost as OEM turbos. Distributors can differ and I would recommend only Z specialist distributors.


LoL!!! When I read distributor, I took it as a distributor of parts! OMG!!!


----------

